# Borderlands 3: Der Thread



## Batze (12. September 2019)

Macht ja sonst niemand, also darf ich mal wieder ran. 
*Der (in)offizielle Gamer Thread zu BL 3.
*
_*Und ganz zum Start eine Bitte, lasst bitte irgendwelche vollkommen Sinnlosen Kommentare in Richtung Epic/Steam. Das hat hier rein gar nichts zu suchen und jeder Versuch dahingehend wird von mir gemeldet. Muss also nicht sein das die Mods hier deshalb Extraschichten einlegen müssen.
*_
Zum Spiel selbst muss man wohl kaum etwas sagen. Es ist ein Lootshooter. Also wir ballern und sammeln Waffen Mods und Kleinkrempel ein um immer besser und stärker zu werden.
Spielbar ist das Spiel momentan nur über die Plattform EpicGames, (nachtrag)sowie über die Konsolen PS4 und Xbox One. (danke @Matthias Dammes für den Hinweis den ich vergessen hatte)
Das Spiel kostet dort 59,99€. 
Ich selbst habe es mir über Instant Gaming für 46,69€ für PC gekauft. Andere Keyplattformen sollten in der gleichen Preisliga spielen.

Wer gerne Multiplayer spielt kann ja hier gerne anfragen für Mitspieler dalassen.
Das Spiel startet in der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag.

Da ich selbst noch nicht so auf dem laufenden bin kann ich kaum Fragen zum Spiel selbst beantworten. Ich denke das wird sich alles im Spielverlauf zeigen wo wie was geht.
Wäre schön wenn wir da ein wenig was zusammenstellen könnten.

Dann mal viel Spass beim Start und dass das Spiel nicht so viele Bugs haben wird.

Ach so, meine Startklasse wird der Petmaster sein. 



Habe hier mal die Keys ein wenig zusammengefasst:
ACHTUNG: Viele der Codes haben zeitliche Beschränkungen!

ZFKJ3-TT3BB-JTBJT-T3JJT-JWX9H
9XCBT-WBXFR-5TRWJ-JJJ33-TX53Z
ZFKJ3-TT6FF-KTFKT-T3JJT-JWX36
HXKBT-XJ6FR-WBRKJ-J3TTB-RSBHR
ZRWBJ-ST6XR-CBFKT-JT3J3-FRXJ5
Z65B3-JCXX6-5JXW3-3B33J-9SWT6
CHKB3-FJT9J-SK3K5-T33JJ-95J56
KSK3T-SJJSB-Z5B5K-3TTBT-TX3TT


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. September 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Spielbar ist das Spiel momentan nur über die Plattform EpicGames.



Sowie PS4 und Xbox One.
Das wollen wir mal nicht unterschlagen. 



Batze schrieb:


> Ach so, meine Startklasse wird der Petmaster sein.



Buh, Sirenen an die Macht!


----------



## Batze (12. September 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Sowie PS4 und Xbox One.
> Das wollen wir mal nicht unterschlagen.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh schitt. Ja großer Fail von mir. Habe ich doch glatt die Konsolen Fans unterschlagen . Dickes Sorry . War keine Absicht. (habe ich nachgebessert)

Na und wegen dem Petmaster, ohne diese Klasse hätte ich mir das Spiel wohl eher nicht gekauft. Bin eben ein ganz Großer Pet Fan. Nichts geht über den Necro in Diablo 2.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. September 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Oh schitt. Ja großer Fail von mir. Habe ich doch glatt die Konsolen Fans unterschlagen .



Skandal!  11elf

und dabei hab ich es genau für diese gekauft in der Super Duper Mega Deluxe Edition (oder so ähnlich) mit dem coolen Stahlbuch äh Steelbook




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Batze schrieb:


> Dickes Sorry . War keine Absicht. (habe ich nachgebessert)



Na ok, dann drücken wir nochmal ein Äuglein zu


----------



## Technolizm (13. September 2019)

PS4- KOOP PARTNER GESUCHT

Hallo,
PC GAMES COMMUNITY und BORDERLANDS FANS.

Ich Alex , 29 jahre alt -  einsamer BORDERLANDS FAN - meine Freundin hasst es   leider-  bin auf der suche nach eine KOOP Partner zum gemeinsamen Durchzocken der Kompletten Kampagne mit Nebenquests auf der PS4 da es zu zweit einfach mehr spaß macht.

Start heute  13.09. ca. 21.00 Uhr ... früher schaff ich es leider nicht...

Natürlich solltet Ihr ein Headset haben und stets GUTE LAUNE - mag nicht so miesepeter wenn man mal stirbt oder was nicht sofort schafft ...
Ich  schaue mir auch die Videosqeunzen an .

Am meisten kann ich abends und am wochenende - da auch gerne mal in den Morgenstunden -Kaffejunkie - zocken.

Bin auch bereit falls der andere mal keine zeit hat und man trotzdem spielen will einen 2 Charakter zu erstellen für SOLO oder einfach zu warten bis beide wieder am start sind.
Ich denke zu zweit findet man immer mal ein paar stunden zum rumballern.

Solltet Ihr also auch einen KOOP Partner suchen hier bin ich - kontaktiert mich einfach im PSN - Technolizm oder auf Discord - ebenfalls Technolizm 

Gruß, 
Alex aka Technolizm


----------



## Batze (13. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Na ok, dann drücken wir nochmal ein Äuglein zu


Puuuh, nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## Batze (15. September 2019)

Habe oben im Startpost mal alle bisher bekannten Keys zusammengefasst.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. September 2019)

CHKB3-FJT9J-SK3K5-T33JJ-95J56 (1 Gold Key)

Gültig bis 24. September.


----------



## Batze (20. September 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> CHKB3-FJT9J-SK3K5-T33JJ-95J56 (1 Gold Key)
> 
> Gültig bis 24. September.



Könnte das etwas Buggy sein?
Habe den Key gerade eingelöst, angezeigt wurden mir auch 3 Schlüssel (wegen Golden Key), habe aber nur 1 Key bekommen nach der Postfach plünderung.
Also ich hatte noch 3 Keys auf dem Konto, jetzt habe ich 4 Keys statt 6 Keys.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. September 2019)

Wie kommst du auf 3 Keys?
Habe einen Key bekommen, wie versprochen wurde. Keiner hat was von 3 Keys gesagt.


----------



## Batze (20. September 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 3 Keys?
> Habe einen Key bekommen, wie versprochen wurde. Keiner hat was von 3 Keys gesagt.



Komisch, also mir wurden 3 Keys angezeigt im Postfach, aber habe nur einen bekommen. Kann aber auch sein das ich da noch was altes gelesen habe, oder es stand da noch was altes. Will das nicht abstreiten. Aber wenn du auch nur Einen bekommen hast ist ja alles in Ordnung.
Danke jedenfalls für den Key.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. September 2019)

KSK3T-SJJSB-Z5B5K-3TTBT-TX3TT - 1 Key


----------

